
Bitcoin would trade between $6500 to $22000 in 2018, says Nick Colas - dianadsouza
https://coinpedia.org/news/bitcoin-trade-dollar-6500-and-22000-in-2018-nick-colas/
======
MulliMulli
Or $0 ([https://futurism.com/real-price-bitcoin-according-morgan-
sta...](https://futurism.com/real-price-bitcoin-according-morgan-stanley-its-
zero/)), or $100,000 ([http://bitcoinist.com/bitcoins-100000-mark-achievable-
heres/](http://bitcoinist.com/bitcoins-100000-mark-achievable-heres/))...

